#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  PHẬT GIÁO VIỆT NAM -Вьетнамский буддизм (информация)

## Пема Ванчук

Поскольку сведений о вьетнамском буддизме мало, по сравнению со сведениями о буддизме китайском, японском или корейском, в этой теме буду размещать некоторую информацию о вьетнамском буддизме (новости, переводы текстов и сведения об истории буддизма во Вьетанме).




> Пагода Хуонг – Благотворительный дом для детей
> 
> (VOVworld) - В общине Хуонгтхыонг, уезда Донгхи провинции Тхайнгуен находится пагода Хуонг, где проживают много бездомных детей и детей, находящихся в трудных жизненных условиях. Ее служителем является бонза Тхич Чук Тиеп, который с большой любовью заботится об этих бедных несчастных детях.
> Передвигаясь по бетонной дорожке вдоль реки Кау, мы отправились в Пагоду Хуонг, расположенную на высокой горе общины Хуонгтхыонг, уезда Донгхи провинции Тхайнгуен. Здесь мы встретились со служителем, бонзой Тхич Чук Тиепом. По его словам, перед тем, как он стал служителем Пагоды Хуонг, он был преподавателем в Буддийском Училище в провинции Ниньтхуан. В 2010 году по приглашению Административного Совета буддийской сангхи провинции Тхайнгуен Тхич Чук Тиеп направился в эту провинцию и стал служителем Пагоды Хуонг города. Бонза Тхич Чук Тиеп с доброй душой и желанием помочь несчастным детям в получении образования и жизни принял 15 детей в эту пагоду:
> 
> «Уход за одним ребенком в семье уже вызывает немало трудностей, а в пагоде число детей, которым требуется уход намного больше. Каждый ребенок приехал сюда из разных провинций и городов, которые обладают различной культурой, это затрудняет работу по ухаживанию за детьми. Поэтому, я часто подбадриваю детей и сближаюсь в их жизни. Когда дети падают духом, я всегда внимательно слушаю их мнения и чаяния, благодаря чему, я могу затем помочь им. Равнодушное отношение в этом совсем идет в разрез с буддизмом. Быть вместе с детьми и сблизиться с ними – необходимо для того, чтобы дети были уверены в жизни и в пагоде». 
> 
> Глядя на наивные детские лица, ни кто не может подумать, что за этими улыбками несчастные судьбы. У каждого ребенка различная судьба. Есть дети-сироты, дети из бедных, несчастных семьей и дети, родители которых находятся в тюрьмах. Но проживая в пагоде, дети получают заботу от бонзы Тхич Чук Тиепа. Пагода стала для них вторым домом. Проживая в пагоде уже более 2 года, Чан Хай Лонг отметил:
> 
> ...

----------

AlekseyE (02.06.2013), Alex (23.11.2013), Ho Shim (08.12.2013), Joy (03.06.2013), Pema Sonam (02.06.2013), Vladiimir (02.06.2013), Алекс Андр (27.12.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (02.06.2013), Бодо (23.11.2013), Владимир Николаевич (25.01.2019), Володя Володя (02.06.2013), Германн (02.06.2013), Гошка (26.11.2015), Дхармананда (02.06.2013), Максим& (23.06.2015), Наталья (02.06.2013), Нея (25.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (02.01.2014), Ритл (02.06.2013), Топпер- (02.06.2013), Федор Ф (02.06.2013), Фил (27.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2013), Юань Дин (02.06.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

Тить Нат Хан - наверное самый известный учитель традиции "Тьень" (Вьетнамский Зэн). Был видвинут на Нобелевскую Премию Мира. Основывает своё учение на Палийском и Китайском Каноне.



Его основной монастырь где он проживает и учит:
http://www.plumvillage.org/

----------

Joy (03.06.2013), Алекс Андр (27.12.2013), Владимир Николаевич (25.01.2019), Гошка (26.11.2015), Максим& (23.06.2015), Пема Ванчук (02.06.2013), Ритл (02.06.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

*Буддизм всегда идет рядом с вьетнамским народом*
"Буддизм всегда идет рядом с вьетнамским народом и развивается во имя счастья человека. Самосожжение буддийского монаха Тхить Куан Дыка служит красноречивым доказательством традиции тесной связи буддизма и народа" заявил заместитель Председателя Отечественного фронта Нгуен Лам в пагоде Куан Ши по случаю празднования 50-летнего юбилея со дня подвига Бодхисаттвы Тхить Куан Дыка. http://vovworld.vn/ru-RU/%D0%A1%D0%B...%B3/157399.vov (слушать, начиная с 12-ой минуты).
29.05. 2013 в Ханое, Хошимине и многих других городах Вьетнама прошли мероприятия, посвященные пятидесятилетию подвига буддийского монаха Тхить Куан Дыка.

----------

Joy (03.06.2013), Бодо (23.11.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Тить Нат Хан - наверное самый известный учитель традиции "Тьень" (Вьетнамский Зэн). Был видвинут на Нобелевскую Премию Мира. Основывает своё учение на Палийском и Китайском Каноне.
> 
> 
> 
> Его основной монастырь где он проживает и учит:
> http://www.plumvillage.org/


Тхить Ньят Ханя глубоко уважают в СРВ, довелось купить несколько его книг в магазине при пагоде Лонг Сон, также известно, что во время визита Тхить Ньят Ханя в СРВ, его лично встречал тогдашний Президент Вьетнама Нгуен Минь Чиет, а сам Тхить Ньят Хань нанес визит легендарному генералу Во Нгуен Зиапу, автору блистательной победы под Дьен Бьен Фу http://www.nhat-nam.ru/phpBB2/viewto...f32ff6b2c871c2

----------

Joy (03.06.2013), Бодо (23.11.2013), Володя Володя (02.06.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

*Буддийская монахиня Тхить Ны Ньы Чон: "Идеи Хо Ши Мина имеют много общего с Буддизмом"*




> Уже много лет монахиня Тхить Ны Ньы Чон, служитель пагоды Виньбыу, общины Кханьтам, уезда Мокаи, провинции Бенче активно занимается благотворительной деятельностью, принося радость и облегчение многим бедным людям. Монахиня Тхить Ны Ньы Чон уверена, что в обществе религия и жизнь народа всегда неотделимы друг от друга. Поэтому, оказание помощи бедным людям – это и есть смысл жизни многих буддистов.
> 
> Монахиня Тхить Ны Ньы Чон родилась и выросла в провинции Бенче, которая славится революционными традициями. Её жизнь связана с буддизмом, а в трудные для страны годы также была связана с войной сопротивления американским агрессорам. Когда монахине было 15 лет, она постриглась в монахи. Во время войны сопротивления американским агрессорам она занималась связной работой по поставке товаров первой необхомости для освободительной армии. Однажды при перевозке взрывчатого вещества монахиню задержали противники. Её посадили в тюрьму и жестоко пытали, но не получив от монахини никакой информации, враги отпустили её на свободу. После многих лет, проведённых в тюрьмах, монахиня стала инвалидом категории 1/4. Несмотря на свои раны, монахиня Тхить Ны Ньы Чон вернулась в родную провинцию и продолжила связную работу до того времени, когда в стране восстановился мир в 1975 году. После долгих лет участия в деле освобождения родины и воссоединения страны, монахиня вновь вернулась к монашеской жизни в древней пагоде Виньбыу провинции Бенче. Из многих реликвий, сохранившихся у монахини Чон после войны до наших дней, самой дорогой для неё является коллекция фотографий о президенте Хо Ши Мине.
> 
>  Монахиня Тхить Ны Ньы Чон отметила:
> 
> «Я заметила, что идеи Хо Ши Мина имеют много общего с идеями Буддизма. Они несут в себе силы, способные оказать людям помощь в жизни. Поэтому, являясь монахиней, несмотря на преклонный возраст, я всегда стараюсь делать всё для людей».
> 
> С такими убеждениями уже много лет монахиня Тхить Ны Ньы Чон вместе с другими буддистами провинции Бенче активно призывает и привлекает буддистов из Вьетнамской буддийской сангхи и вьетнамских буддистов-эмигрантов, проживающих за рубежом, к оказанию материальной помощи бедным соотечественникам в стране. Хотя ей уже исполнилось 70 лет, монахиня по-прежнему отправляется в горные отдаленные районы, чтобы и там оказывать помощь бедным людям. За последние 5 лет, монахиня Тхить Ны Ньы Чон вместе с другими буддистами в пагоде Виньбыу, собрала более 10 миллиардов донгов для строительства домов, школ, дорог в дар бедным людям, проживающим в провинции Бенче и других прилегающих провинциях. Монахиня Тхич Ны Нью Чон также призвала оказать материальную поддержку 80-и слепым и калекам, она обратилась к вьетнамским эмигрантам с призывом оказать содействие жителям районов центрального Вьетнама, где произошли сильные наводнения, деньги от сбора составили 240 миллионов донгов. Заместитель председателя Отечественного Фронта провинции Бенче, госпожа Ле Тхи Тхань Чанг сказала:
> ...

----------

Joy (03.06.2013), Гошка (26.11.2015)

----------


## Володя Володя

> Тхить Ньят Ханя глубоко уважают в СРВ, довелось купить несколько его книг в магазине при пагоде Лонг Сон, также известно, что во время визита Тхить Ньят Ханя в СРВ, его лично встречал тогдашний Президент Вьетнама Нгуен Минь Чиет, а сам Тхить Ньят Хань нанес визит легендарному генералу Во Нгуен Зиапу, автору блистательной победы под Дьен Бьен Фу http://www.nhat-nam.ru/phpBB2/viewto...f32ff6b2c871c2


Да у меня тоже имеются его книги, очень мудрый и сострадательный учитель. Мир потеряет хорошего человека когда придёт это час. Ему как ни как уже 86 лет.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Да у меня тоже имеются его книги, очень мудрый и сострадательный учитель. Мир потеряет хорошего человека когда придёт это час. Ему как ни как уже 86 лет.


В Социалистической Республике Вьетнам в настоящее время порядка 45 000 буддийских монахов и монахинь, интенсивно развивается система буддийского образования, так что достойная смена тхиенши Тхить Ньят Ханю будет. К слову, нынешний лидер вьетнамских буддистов также достоин упомнинания:



> Портрет почтенного бонзы Тхить Фо Туэ, настоятеля пагоды Вьенминь, которая в народе известна как пагода Ранг (община Куангланг, уезд Фусуен, провинция Хатэй) нетрудно обрисовать несколькими словами, так как его длительный жизненный путь довольно прост: вот уже почти 100 лет он занимается земледельческим трудом, изучает буддистские сутры, считая буддистское учение своей кармой, пишет книги и всецело отдает себя Будде. 
> Действительно, жизнь почтенного монаха во многом напоминает крестьянскую. Местные жители рассказывают, что раньше, когда Тхить Фо Туе был моложе, и здоровье было крепче, в свободное от служения Будды время монах трудился на рисовом поле, выращивая рис и все необходимое для своей жизни. Он оставил полевые работы в возрасте 80 лет, однако продолжает ухаживать за огородом пагоды до сих пор. Своим примером он показывает ученикам: «Жить - значит трудиться. Без труда нечем жить. Лень приводит к голоду, а голод - ко всем людским порокам».
> *Отвечая на вопрос о состоянии буддизма во Вьетнаме в наше время, почтенный монах Тхить Фо Туе сказал, что как всегда и везде, буддизм испытывает взлеты и падения в связи с общим законом истории и развития государства. В настоящее время буддизм бурно развивается благодаря процветанию государства. Почитающие Будду люди свободны в выборе стать монахом или остаться мирянином. Все последователи буддизма в стране живут в соответствии с общим принципом - «Буддистское учение, единая нация, социализм». И все это во благо Буддистской общины Вьетнама в настоящее время.*
> 
> В разговоре настоятель Тхить Фо Туе часто употребляет выражение «четыре благодарности». Согласно буддистскому учению, все последователи буддизма должны испытывать благодарность родителям, учителям, Родине и обществу. Наше тленное тело рождается не само по себе, оно также не может само расти и взрослеть, поэтому все люди должны помнить тех, кто их родил, вырастил, воспитывал и защищал, давал все необходимое для жизни. Вот, например, кушая рис, нужно вспоминать о труде крестьян на поле, живя в мире, нужно помнить, что эту мирную жизнь для нас отстаивают солдаты и т.п. В этих несложных объяснениях отражается его простая, но великая душа.
> 
> Тем дольше я общался с Тхить Фо Туе, тем больше открывал для себя нового и интересного. Глядя на его тень, косо падающую на двор, вымощенный красным кирпичом, и любуясь почтенным бонзой в простой крестьянской одежде из грубой ткани, я задумался: а ведь неизвестно, как две с половиной тысячи лет назад одевался Шакьямуни, как и неизвестно, есть ли в современном мире где-нибудь еще такой буддийский монах с такими глубокими знаниями.
> 
> Из 92-х лет жизни почтенного бонзы 87 лет, посвященных служению Будде, Тхить Фо Туе читает буддистские сутры, питается простой вегетарианской пищей, при этом не забывая о мирской жизни и не давая мирской суете вмешиваться в религиозное учение, делая его низким и обыденным. В настоящее время, несмотря на высокий пост в сангхе, Тхить Фо Туе остается светлым, простым человеком. Это высокая мораль настоящего последователя Будды и большое счастье для всей вьетнамской буддистской общины. http://vietnam.vnanet.vn/vnp/ru-ru/1...9/default.aspx

----------

Joy (03.06.2013), Алекс Андр (27.12.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (02.06.2013), Гошка (26.11.2015), Максим& (23.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2013)

----------


## Zom

Тхеравада во Вьетнаме:

http://theravada.ru/History/New-hist...da-vietnam.htm

----------

Joy (03.06.2013), Володя Володя (02.06.2013), Наталья (02.06.2013), Нея (25.12.2013), Пема Ванчук (03.06.2013), Федор Ф (02.06.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Представители Национального Собрания СРВ поздравили вьетнамских кхмеров 
Делегация Совета по делам национальностей Национального Собрания Вьетнама встретилась с представителями Патриотической Объединенной буддийской ассоциации в дельте р. Меконг, провинция Bac Lieu, в связи с началом кхмерского новогоднего фестиваля Chol Chnam Thmay.
Глава делегации, вице-президент Совета, Danh Ut, пожелал кхмерским буддистам счастливого и радостного новогоднего фестиваля.
Монахи и монахини были проинформированы о текущей социально-экономической ситуации.

Партия и правительство прилагают усилия для улучшения жизни кхмерского населения, в том числе, в рамках реализации программ по развитию инфраструктуры, жилищного строительства, сельского хозяйства, вложения капиталов для экономического развития.
Благодаря такой заботе Партии и правительства, проживающие во Вьетнаме кхмеры могут воочию убедиться в растущем уровне их жизни.
Представители буддийской ассоциации высказал благодарность Партии и правительству и пообещал, что кхмерские миряне и монахи будут лучше практиковать Дхарму.
Делегация Совета вручила буддийской Ассоциации подарки, местные делегации поднесли подарки 22 кхмерским пагодам, пенсионерам и нуждающимся слоям населения. 2 000 подарков и сотни миллионы донгов были вручены нуждающимся жителям провинции.
В провинции Кхань Тхо в настоящее время проживают около 23 000 кхмеров, исповедующих буддизм Тхеравады, функционируют 12 кхмерских пагод.
http://dangcongsan.vn/cpv/Modules/Ne...00&CO_ID=30107

----------


## Пема Ванчук

В**

Конференция была организована Комитетом по делам религий с приглашением представителей Европейского Союза. Всего в конференции приняло участие более 100 делегатов, включая представителей всех религиозных организаций Социалистической Республики Вьетнам.
Буддистов на конференции представляли дост. Thích Thanh Nhiễu, Thích Gia Quang, Thích Bảo Nghiêm и Thích Đức Thiện.

На конференции были проанализированы достижения Вьетнама в сфере обеспечения права на свободу вероисповедания. Глава делегации Европейского Союза во Вьетнаме Франц Ессен отметил важность данной конференции для обмена опытом в сфере обеспечения религиозного разнообразия.  http://phatgiao.org.vn/trong-nuoc/20...iet-Nam-12189/

----------

Ануруддха (03.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Вьетнамские ученики поздравили Гъялванга Другпу с Днем Рождения

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

*Открыта статуя государя Чан Нян Тонга, основателя школы Тхиен Чук Лам*
 http://english.vietnamnet.vn/fms/art...augurated.html
В ознаменование 705 годовщины ухода в Нирвану основателя вьетнамской школы Тхиен Чук Лам государя-монаха Чан Нян Тонга в провинции Куангнинь произошло торжественное открытие статуи.
Статуя высотой 12, 6 метров установлена на горе Йенту на высоте 1 000 метров над уровнем моря, весит 138 тонн.


Чан Нян Тонг был третьим правителем династии Чан, в возрасте 35 лет, после отражения монгольской агрессии, государь отрекся от престола и провел остаток жизни в горах, посвятив себя практике и пропаганде Дхармы. Чан Нян Тонг основал вьетнамскую школу Тхиен Чук Лам, а также вошел в историю мировой литературы в качестве поэта.

Ниже приводится одно из стихотворений Чан Нян Тонга в переводе А. Штейнберга

Луна

Окно вполовину освещено,
на ложе — книги горой.
Росой осенней двор увлажнен,
безлюден простор сырой.
Проснулся — в ночи царит тишина,
не слышно звука вальков.
Вот-вот луна над цветами мок
взошла глухою порой.

----------


## Виджай

Интересно, как бы это по-контактировать с нашими вьетнамцами, что на базарах торгуют.  Жаль, что не подумал взять разных буддийских брошюрок, когда был во Вьетнаме, так бы раздавал бы на базаре, как свидетель Иеговы. В Харькове говорят у них шикарный храм есть, но  местных вроде туда не пускают. Наверно укр. власти позволили им построить при условии, что местных в секту не будут  пускать. Это мне один украинский буддист так сказал.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

*Весак-2014 пройдет в Социалистической Республике Вьетнам
*
В очередной раз Вьетнам  станет местом празднования международного дня Весак, организованного ООН. Тема международного дня Весак: "Буддийская точка зрения на достижение цели развития тысячелетия ООН".
Вложение 15515
Праздничные мероприятия пройдут с 7 по 11 мая 2014 года в пагоде Байдинь провинции Ниньбинь и соберут, как ожидается, 10 000 участников, включая 1 500 буддийских священников и монахов из почти 100 стран  мира.
Вложение 15516
Целью мероприятия является празднование священного Дня Рождения, Просветления и ухода в Нирвану Будды Шакьямуни, развитие сотрудничества между буддийскими организациями, развитие буддийских методов решения глобальных проблем современности и распространение буддизма.

В 2008 году Вьетнам уже принимал международный день Весак, тогда его участниками стали 600 буддийских делегаций из разных стран мира.
http://www.nhandan.com.vn/en/society...-of-vesak.html

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Интересно, как бы это по-контактировать с нашими вьетнамцами, что на базарах торгуют.  Жаль, что не подумал взять разных буддийских брошюрок, когда был во Вьетнаме, так бы раздавал бы на базаре, как свидетель Иеговы. В Харькове говорят у них шикарный храм есть, но  местных вроде туда не пускают. Наверно укр. власти позволили им построить при условии, что местных в секту не будут  пускать. Это мне один украинский буддист так сказал.


Я приобрел несколько книг в пагоде Са Лой в Хошимине и в меру моих познаний во вьетнамском общался с монахами.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Песня о Бодхисаттве Тхить Куан Дыке

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Буддизм в жизни легендарного Генерала Во Нгуен Зяпа

В сердцах вьетнамцев Генерал Зяп остался в качестве святого человека, глубоко постигшего суть буддийского учения и практиковавшего Тхиен.

Генерал Во Нгуен Зяп живо интересовался буддизмом, практиковал медитацию Тхиен. В 1976 году, спустя год после Объединения страны, Генерал Зяп обсуждал проблемы безопасности страны и консолидации нации в пагоде Линь Му с дост. Тхить Дон Хау.
Посещая деревню Ан Са в провинции Куангнинь, Генерал Зяп находил время и для молитв в буддийском храме этой деревни.

Когда в 2005 году ремонт ханойской пагоды Шуи затянулся, Генерал Зяп пожертвовал 2 миллиона донгов на реставрацию пагоды.

Позже, когда по состоянию здоровья Генерал Зяп уже не мог посещать пагоду (Во Нгуен Зяп скончался на 103-ем году жизни), он посылал поздравительные открытки монахам пагоды. 

В 2007 году, во время визита известного буддийского наставника Тхить Ньят Ханя во Вьетнам, Генерал Зяп встречался с ним и получил наставления по практике Тхиен.

Практика Тхиен занимала важное место в жизни Во Нгуен Зяпа, по воспоминаниям сына, Во Нгуен Зяп вставал в 2-3 часа утра для практики Тхиен, после чего принимал ванну и возжигал благовония на алтаре предков, пища Генерала была простой и состояла в основном из пол-тарелки риса и овощей. 


Когда пришла печальная весть о кончине Генерала Зяпа, тысячи монахов и мирян молились о скором перерождении Во Нгуен Зяпа в Чистой Земле Будды Амитабхи. Также буддийские церемонии о благом перерождении Во Нгуен Зяпа прошли и на 49-ый день после его кончины.


Подробнее о биографии Генерала Во Нгуен Зяпа тут- http://khong-ai.livejournal.com/3853.html

Подготовлено по материалам Буддийской Сангхи СРВ
http://phatgiao.org.vn/van-de-quan-t...ao-Phat-12365/
http://giacngo.vn/PrintView.aspx?Language=vi&ID=5FE043

----------

Ittosai (27.12.2013), Pema Sonam (01.01.2014), Алекс Андр (27.12.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (07.01.2014), Гошка (26.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Книги Далай Ламы в одном из книжных магазинов Хошимина:

----------

Гошка (26.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

2-я конференция Центрального правления Вьетнамской буддистской сангхи 7-го созыва
4 января в монастыре Куангдык в городе Хошимине состоялась 2-я конференция центрального правления Вьетнамской буддистской сангхи 7-го созыва для подведения итогов деятельности организации в 2013 году и начала выполнения программы деятельности на 2014 год. Выступая на конференции, председатель ЦК Отечественного Фронта Вьетнама Нгуен Тхиен Нян высоко оценил активный вклад буддистов в дело буддизма, а также в укрепление национального единства, строительство и защиту Родины. На конференции были обсуждены многие вопросы, включая подготовку к организации в 2014 году во Вьетнаме праздника Весак.

Председатель ЦК Отечественного Фронта Вьетнама Нгуен Тхиен Нян выступает на конференции. Фото: VOV/ Ngoc Xuan
http://vovworld.vn/ru-ru/%D0%9D%D0%B...%B0/207036.vov

----------


## Пема Ванчук

"Воинство Будды"
"Наверное, Сам Будда послал нам эту армию, чтобы спасти от геноцида",- так думали кхмеры 35 лет назад и поэтому прозвали Вьетнамскую Народную Армию, свергнувшую режим "красных кхмеров" и 7 января 1979 года освободившую Пномпень, "армией Будды" (вьет. Bộ đội nhà Phật).

Сейчас Королевство Камбоджа является буддийским государством. в котором проживают порядка 50 000 монахов, действуют 4 000 буддийских храмов. http://trianlietsi.vn/new-vn/goc-luu...-nha-phat.vhtm

----------

Влад К (06.01.2014), Гошка (26.11.2015), Кузьмич (05.01.2014), Паня (05.01.2014)

----------


## Виджай

> Буддизм в жизни легендарного Генерала Во Нгуен Зяпа


Это вы переводили с вьет. сайтов, что указаны внизу?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Это вы переводили с вьет. сайтов, что указаны внизу?


Да, переводил из нескольких вьетнамских источников.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

В соответствии со ст. 4 Устава Буддийской Сангхи Вьетнама, песня "Phật giáo Việt Nam" является гимном Сангхи:



Также обращаю внимание на то, что хотя буддийское сообщество СРВ носит название Giáo hội Phật giáo Việt Nam (Буддийская церковь Вьетнама), в соответствии со ст. 1 Устава, на английском организацию следует именовать Vietnam Buddhist Sangha (Буддийская Сангха Вьетнама), полагаю, что это правило распространяется и на русский язык, по крайней мере, русская служба Радио "Голос Вьетнама" употребляет термин "Буддийская Сангха Вьетнама" в отношение вьетнамской буддийской организации.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (06.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Обращение к Авалокитешваре

----------

Влад К (06.01.2014), Гошка (26.11.2015)

----------


## Виджай

Очень ценная информация. Думаю, что покойный генерал может стать хорошим примером для подражания многих буддистов-мирян по многим аспектам - как мастер своего дела, как практик тхиен, что интересно и как пример долгой жизни. С вашего позволения я дополню сообщение http://buddha.by/vetnamskie-buddisty...nalnomu-geroyu  той информацией?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Очень ценная информация. Думаю, что покойный генерал может стать хорошим примером для подражания многих буддистов-мирян по многим аспектам - как мастер своего дела, как практик тхиен, что интересно и как пример долгой жизни. С вашего позволения я дополню сообщение http://buddha.by/vetnamskie-buddisty...nalnomu-geroyu  той информацией?


Да, конечно. Еще некоторую информацию о вьетнамском буддизме я размещаю здесь: http://vk.com/club52055353

----------


## Пема Ванчук

По данным переписи 2009 г. во Вьетнаме около 8 процентов (6 802 318 человек из 85 846 997) отнесли себя к буддистам, таким образом, буддисты составляют 43,5% от числа верующих во Вьетнаме

По сведениям Minh Nga, заместителя директора Государственного комитета по делам религии (вьет. Ban Tôn giáo Chính phủ) по состоянию на июнь 2010 года в СРВ насчитывалось
14 775 культовых буддийских сооружений , 44 498 монахов, из них 32 165 монахи традиции Махаяна , 9379 принадлежат к Тхераваде, 2 954 - нищенствующие монахи,
4 буддийских академии , 8 буддийских колледжей, 32 средних школы , сотни буддийских начальных классов.
Издается 6 буддийских журналов.

Источники:
1. BÁO CÁO KẾT QUẢ CHÍNH THỨC Tổng điều tra dân số và nhà ở 1/4/2009 (Tómtắt) http://www.gso.gov.vn/default.aspx?t...96&ItemID=9782
2. Giáo hội Phật giáo Việt Nam đón nhận nhiều danh hiệu cao quý
http://dantri.com.vn/xa-hoi/giao-hoi...quy-666532.htm

----------

Pema Sonam (11.01.2014), Shus (11.01.2014), Аурум (11.01.2014), Дмитрон (11.01.2014), Паня (11.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

" В 1958 году, когда в некоторых странах мира революционеры разрушали пагоды, храмы и нарушали свободу вероисповедания (очевидно, имеется в виду маоистский Китай?), Президент Хо Ши Мин пророчески заметил: "Буддизм... распространится по всему миру". http://quehuongonline.vn/VietNam/Hom...0/02/3BB98430/

Если будет позволять время, то переведу несколько статей о взаимоотношении Хо Ши Мина и буддизма, а также вышедшую в 2011 году книгу «Chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh với Phật giáo».
На фото:

Хо Ши Мин занимается практикой Тхиен в пещере

Хо Ши Мин молится в ханойской пагоде Куан Су (ныне там располагается штаб-квартира Вьетнамской Буддийской Сангхи).

----------

Гошка (26.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Перевел на русский стихотворение моего первого Учителя по тхиен, Тай Фан Хоаня
THIỀN CÔNG (сила Тхиен)

Учитель сидит прямо
Целую ночь, в холодной комнате
Закрыта книга с сутрами, не читал
Солнце восходит.

Тай Фан Хоань в молодости практикует тхиен

THIỀN CÔNG
Thiền sư ngồi thẳng, phòng lạnh ngắt 
Bạch lạc mệt nhoài, lụn bấc 
Trang kinh khép chặt, không đọc 
Mặt trời mọc.

Тай Фан Хоань на семинаре

----------

Tong Po (19.01.2014), Гошка (26.11.2015)

----------


## Виджай

> " В 1958 году, когда в некоторых странах мира революционеры разрушали пагоды, храмы и нарушали свободу вероисповедания (очевидно, имеется в виду маоистский Китай?), Президент Хо Ши Мин пророчески заметил: "Буддизм... распространится по всему миру". http://quehuongonline.vn/VietNam/Hom...0/02/3BB98430/
> 
> Если будет позволять время, то переведу несколько статей о взаимоотношении Хо Ши Мина и буддизма, а также вышедшую в 2011 году книгу «Chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh với Phật giáo».
> На фото:
> 
> Хо Ши Мин занимается практикой Тхиен в пещере
> 
> Хо Ши Мин молится в ханойской пагоде Куан Су (ныне там располагается штаб-квартира Вьетнамской Буддийской Сангхи).




С каждой вашей заметкой преисполняюсь все большим уважением к дядюшке Хо!

----------


## Виджай

> Перевел на русский стихотворение моего первого Учителя по тхиен, Тай Фан Хоаня
> THIỀN CÔNG (сила Тхиен)
> 
> Учитель сидит прямо
> Целую ночь, в холодной комнате
> Закрыта книга с сутрами, не читал
> Солнце восходит.
> 
> Тай Фан Хоань в молодости практикует тхиен
> ...



А как называется единоборство? У меня знакомые практиковали Нят Нам под руководством мастера Биня в 90-е. Это как-то связано с Тай Фан Хоанем?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А как называется единоборство? У меня знакомые практиковали Нят Нам под руководством мастера Биня в 90-е. Это как-то связано с Тай Фан Хоанем?


Нет, Нго Суань Бинь с Фан Хоанем не связан. Фан Хоань пропагандирует школу Во Вьет, сочетающую элементы Вовинам Вьет Во Дао и других вьетнамских единоборств+Вьет Тай Чи (вьетнамский аналог китайского тайцзицюань) и другие виды единоборств (До Ват- традиционная вьетнамская борьба, Вьет Чи Ким- фехтование на мечах и т.д.). 
Фан Хоань много раз приезжал  в Беларусь, много раз мы ездили к нему, когда он приезжал в Польшу, сейчас он живет в Канаде.

----------

Гошка (26.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Е.С. 12-ый Гъялванг Другпа встретился с Нгуен Суан Фуком, вице-премьером Социалистической Республики Вьетнам. Нгуен Суан Фук отметил, что Вьетнамская Буддийская Сангха является единственной легитимной буддийской организацией в СРВ, представляющая интересы буддистов-мирян и монахов. 
Е.С. Гъялванг Другпа, в свою очередь, выразил свое восхищение развитием буддизма во Вьетнаме и вкладом буддизма в развитие страны, а также выразил соболезнования в связи с кончиной дост. Тхить Чи Тиня. 
http://dangcongsan.vn/cpv/Modules/Ne...80&CO_ID=30180

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.04.2014)

----------


## Владислав Бро

"Несколько сотен вьетнамских буддистов - последователей популярного дзен-мастера Тхик Нят Ханя - просят французские власти предоставить им политическое убежище, сообщает "Благовест-инфо" со ссылкой на британскую газету The Guardian. К этому буддистов подтолкнуло недавнее нападение на их общину, за которым предположительно стояли власти Вьетнама. Прошение предоставить убежище 400 верующим было передано в Елисейский дворец - резиденцию французского президента. Авторы петиции подчеркивают, что их пребывание во Франции будет временным. "Мы убеждены, что режим изменит свою позицию", - говорится в письме. 

В сентябре этого года примерно 380 буддийских монахов и монахинь были вынуждены покинуть монастырь Бат Нья в провинции Лам Донг после того, как на обитель напали полицейские и толпа. Нескольких человек избили, а других держали под домашним арестом. Поводом к нападению послужило выступление Тхик Нят Ханя с призывом обеспечить свободу вероисповедания во Вьетнаме. Противостояние буддистов и правительства продолжилось на прошлой неделе, когда власти опечатали храм, где нашли убежище 200 последователей Тхик Нят Ханя. Примерно 100 человек, среди которых, вероятно, были офицеры полиции "в штатском", попытались выгнать всех верующих из пагоды Пхуок Хуэ. Настоятель пагоды подписал письмо, призывающее беженцев покинуть храм. В интервью Radio France он заявил, что подписать документ его заставили власти.

Последователи Тхик Нят Ханя живут в монастыре Бат Нья с 2005 года по приглашению Дук Нги - одобренного властями Вьетнама настоятеля. В прошлом году Дук Нги решил отозвать свое приглашение - ученики Тхик Нят Ханя считают, что он делает это под нажимом властей. В 2005 году Тхик Нят Хань впервые после 39 лет изгнания приехал во Вьетнам, и власти страны поначалу одобряли его деятельность. Но во время следующего визита, в 2007 году, учитель призвал вьетнамское руководство перестать контролировать религиозную жизнь в стране, и после этого между государством и общиной начались трения."
http://www.newsru.com/religy/28dec2009/buddhists.html

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> "Несколько сотен вьетнамских буддистов - последователей популярного дзен-мастера Тхик Нят Ханя - просят французские власти предоставить им политическое убежище, сообщает "Благовест-инфо" со ссылкой на британскую газету The Guardian. К этому буддистов подтолкнуло недавнее нападение на их общину, за которым предположительно стояли власти Вьетнама. Прошение предоставить убежище 400 верующим было передано в Елисейский дворец - резиденцию французского президента. Авторы петиции подчеркивают, что их пребывание во Франции будет временным. "Мы убеждены, что режим изменит свою позицию", - говорится в письме. 
> 
> В сентябре этого года примерно 380 буддийских монахов и монахинь были вынуждены покинуть монастырь Бат Нья в провинции Лам Донг после того, как на обитель напали полицейские и толпа. Нескольких человек избили, а других держали под домашним арестом. Поводом к нападению послужило выступление Тхик Нят Ханя с призывом обеспечить свободу вероисповедания во Вьетнаме. Противостояние буддистов и правительства продолжилось на прошлой неделе, когда власти опечатали храм, где нашли убежище 200 последователей Тхик Нят Ханя. Примерно 100 человек, среди которых, вероятно, были офицеры полиции "в штатском", попытались выгнать всех верующих из пагоды Пхуок Хуэ. Настоятель пагоды подписал письмо, призывающее беженцев покинуть храм. В интервью Radio France он заявил, что подписать документ его заставили власти.
> 
> Последователи Тхик Нят Ханя живут в монастыре Бат Нья с 2005 года по приглашению Дук Нги - одобренного властями Вьетнама настоятеля. В прошлом году Дук Нги решил отозвать свое приглашение - ученики Тхик Нят Ханя считают, что он делает это под нажимом властей. В 2005 году Тхик Нят Хань впервые после 39 лет изгнания приехал во Вьетнам, и власти страны поначалу одобряли его деятельность. Но во время следующего визита, в 2007 году, учитель призвал вьетнамское руководство перестать контролировать религиозную жизнь в стране, и после этого между государством и общиной начались трения."
> http://www.newsru.com/religy/28dec2009/buddhists.html


На вьетнамском информация есть? А то "Благовест-инфо" и "Гардиан" как-то не внушают доверия

----------


## Владислав Бро

> На вьетнамском информация есть? А то "Благовест-инфо" и "Гардиан" как-то не внушают доверия


Статья в Гардиан тут, если что. Вот тут есть на вьетнамском с аудиоинтервью. Вот тут на английском на сайте монастыря Сливовая деревня Тхить Нят Ханя. Английская википедия описывает всё это по нескольким источникам тут. вьетнамская тут.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Статья в Гардиан тут, если что. Вот тут есть на вьетнамском с аудиоинтервью. Вот тут на английском на сайте монастыря Сливовая деревня Тхить Нят Ханя. Английская википедия описывает всё это по нескольким источникам тут. вьетнамская тут.


На сайте ВБС о  Bát Nhã написано вот что http://phatgiao.org.vn/chua-viet/201...an-lanh-12063/ ,это,  монастырь с тем же названием, но  провинции Биньтхань http://www.batnhagialam.com/ .
Действительно, согласно вьетнамскому законодательству, только ВБС является единственной организацией, правомочной представлять вьетнамский буддизм в СРВ и за рубежом.
В эти годы на Западе действительно пытались представить руководство СРВ "врагами религии вообще, и буддизма в частности", закрывая при этом глаза на то, как проамериканский режим Ли Мён Бака ущемляет права буддистов и как американские и южнокорейские миссионеры разрушают буддийские основы монгольской национальной идентичности. 
К сожалению, приходится признать, что последователей Тхить Ньят Ханя пытались использовать в этой политической игре, что, в общем-то не ново- мне попадался документ ЦРУ 60-ых годов, где говорилось о попытках использовать буддийский фактор против ДРВ и Вьетконга, но, как мы знаем из истории, эти попытки не увенчались успехом, а буддийское духовенство поддержало народно-освободительную войну за воссоединение страны.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

С 8 по 10 мая в пагоде Байдинь в провинции Ниньбинь на севере Вьетнама проходит Великий буддийский праздник «Весак 2014» под девизом «Буддизм вносит вклад в осуществление Целей развития тысячелетия ООН». Проведение второго во Вьетнаме праздника «Весак» предоставляет зарубежным странам возможность как можно больше узнать о Вьетнаме и его народе, а также показать им активное развитие вьетнамского буддизма и политику Вьетнама по обеспечению свободы вероисповедания.

Великий буддийский праздник ООН «Весак» впервые был организован в 2000 году в честь рождения, просветления и ухода в паринирвану Гаутамы Будды. На данный момент во Вьетнаме уже во второй раз проводится праздник «Весак», в первый раз он проводился в стране в 2008 году.



Успешное проведение первого во Вьетнаме праздника «Весак» стало основой для второго

В Великом буддийском празднике ООН «Весак 2008» приняли участие 600 буддийских делегаций из 100 государств мира и более 5000 человек. Главной темой праздника «Весак 2008» стал «вклад буддизма в строительство справедливого, демократического и цивилизованного общества». Кроме того, в рамках Великого буддийского праздника 2008 года состоялись разные мероприятия на такие темы, как: глобальное изменение климата, разногласия в семье, война и примирение, социальные изменения, роль буддизма в воспитании человека, буддизм в период международной интеграции и развития цифровых технологий. Праздник «Весак 2008» стал важным в истории вьетнамского буддизма событием, предоставив вьетнамскому буддизму возможность для распространения во всём мире послания о любви, мире и согласии. Это событие способствовало укреплению позиции Вьетнамской буддийской сангхи в обществе Вьетнама, а также в международном буддийском сообществе. Заместитель председателя Центрального правления Вьетнамской буддийской сангхи, монах Тхить Зя Куанг сообщил: «Организация Объединнёных Наций поддерживает проведение второго во Вьетнаме Великого буддийского праздника, поскольку в нашей стране насчитывается большое количество буддистов. Более того, в 2008 году первый во Вьетнаме праздник «Весак» был успешно организован, что произвело на международных друзей хорошее впечатление. На этот раз во Вьетнаме проходит праздник «Весак 2014», цель которого - показать вьетнамским и иностранным буддистам роль Вьетнамской буддийской сангхи в развитии будизма, а также проявить гостеприимство вьетнамцев и показать политику Вьетнама по обеспечению свободы вепроисповедения в стране».

Новый шаг в развитии Вьетнамской буддийской сангхи

Организатором Великого буддийского праздника ООН «Весак 2008» было правительство Вьетнама. Весак 2014 проводится Вьетнамской буддийской сангхой совместно с Международным советом по проведению праздника «Весак» (ICDV). Состав участников нынешнего праздника «Весак 2014» расширился. В этом году количество вьетнамских буддистов за границей, принимающих участие в празднике «Весак», больше по сравнению с 2008 годом. Под девизом «Буддизм вносит вклад в осуществление Целей развития тысячелетия ООН» Великий буддийский праздник «Весак 2014» имеет реальное значение в той обстановке, когда государства мира придают важное значение развитию экономики, культуры и общества. Именно поэтому «Весак 2014» не только стало местом встречи буддистов и буддийских чинов, но что, важнее, способствует широкому распространению праздника «Весак» среди буддистов Вьетнама и всего мира. Монах Тхить Зя Куанг подчеркнул: «Во время праздника «Весак» мы желаем передать всему миру послание о мире, разуме и любви человека к человеку, чтобы люди больше узнали о буддийской идеологии, что поможет им лучше относиться друг к другу и сделает общество более спокойным и мирным. Для этого все люди должны прилагать совместные усилия для поддержания мира и процветания во всём мире».

Великий буддийский праздник «Весак 2014» предоставляет Вьетнаму возможность рекламировать среди участников праздника не только имидж, народ и культурные традиции страны, но и историю и культуру вьетнамского буддизма. Этот праздник также свидетельствует о политике Вьетнама по обеспечению свободы вероисповедания в стране, активном развитии Вьетнамской буддийской сангхи в процессе интеграции в международное буддийское сообщество.


http://vovworld.vn/ru-ru/%D0%9A%D0%B...%B0/236415.vov
Видео:

----------


## Алексей Л

> 


Красиво, даже захотелось принять участие :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Пема Ванчук

В связи со 124-ым днем рождения Хо Ши Мина опубликовал в блоге фрагменты моего доклада о буддизме в жизни Президента Хо Ши Мина
http://khong-ai.livejournal.com/8719.html

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2014)

----------


## Эфрон

А вообще, какого направления Буддизм распространен во Вьетнаме? На Википедии пишут, что Махаянская традиция, но я так понимаю подразумевается именно Дзен-Буддизм. Недвано был в Буддийском зале в отеле Ханой-Москва, очень приятное впечатление, скульпуры похожи на Тибетские, но с некоторыми особенностями, как мне показалось. Прихожане одевают коричневые халаты, очень прилично и тихо себя ведут. Хотелось бы узнать, к какой школе Вьетнамского буддизма они принадлежат.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А вообще, какого направления Буддизм распространен во Вьетнаме? На Википедии пишут, что Махаянская традиция, но я так понимаю подразумевается именно Дзен-Буддизм. Недвано был в Буддийском зале в отеле Ханой-Москва, очень приятное впечатление, скульпуры похожи на Тибетские, но с некоторыми особенностями, как мне показалось. Прихожане одевают коричневые халаты, очень прилично и тихо себя ведут. Хотелось бы узнать, к какой школе Вьетнамского буддизма они принадлежат.


Наиболее популярные школа, на мой взгляд, это школа Чук Лам, также есть Тэравада, Чистая Земля. Ваджраяна, в основном, представлена тибетской традицией- есть последователи Друкпа Кагью, сам Гъялванг Друкпа приезжал во Вьетнам раза четыре и давал интервью местному телеканалу. Попадался мне и Ламрим Ченмо на Вьетнамском.  Вопрос наличия вьетнамской Ваджраяны- довольно интересный, пару месяцев назад мы с одним вьетнамским исследователем начали копать насчет того, принес ли Винитаручи во Вьетнам еще и Тайную мантру. 

Касаемо буддизма вне СРВ - единственной правомочной организацией, представляющей вьетнамский буддизм за рубежом является Вьетнамская буддийская Сангха, она в основном распространяет школу Чук Лам. Есть и эмигрантские организации, которые не признаны ВБС и представляют, например, школу Чистой Земли. Московская "Соломенная хижина", насколько мне известно, является филиалом эмигрантской организации и с ВБС отношений не имеет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015), Эфрон (24.08.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

А знаменитый вьетнамский монах Тхить Куанг Дык - принадлежал к Тхераваде или к Чук Лам?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А знаменитый вьетнамский монах Тхить Куанг Дык - принадлежал к Тхераваде или к Чук Лам?


Махаяна, Тхиен, насколько я помню, Чук Лам

----------


## Пема Ванчук

По вьетнамскому буддизму некоторые новые материалы на русском.
1. Вышел сборник ИДВ РАН "Вьетнамские исследования" с моим докладом о буддизме в жизни Хо Ши Мина (стр.стр. 460-468 сборника). http://www.ifes-ras.ru/publications/...diczii-vetnama 
2. Выложил заготовку статьи, которую так и не публиковал, на сайт "Академии", теперь, вместе с моим материалом, там уже пять документов по вьетнамскому буддизму https://www.academia.edu/Documents/i...amese_Buddhism

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.11.2015), Гошка (26.11.2015), Максим& (01.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2015), Эфрон (26.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

Пема Ванчук, случайно не знаете, к какой школе принадлежит изображенный на видеозаписи монах? Как мне кажется, это какая-то разновидность Буддизма Чистой Земли.

----------


## Эфрон

А вот тут вообще что-то похожее на Ваджраяну - и тханки тибетские, и корона:





Вот ссылка на всю новость: http://www.eurowindowholding.biz/126...i-matxcova.htm

Я конечно перевёл как мог Гугл-переводчиком, но ничего не понял разумеется. Единственное понял что они все представляют организацию TWGHPG Việt Nam.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Пема Ванчук, случайно не знаете, к какой школе принадлежит изображенный на видеозаписи монах? Как мне кажется, это какая-то разновидность Буддизма Чистой Земли.


Тут, скорее, вопрос в какую организацию входит. В проправительственную ВБС или в Объединенную Сангху, с которой у руководства СРВ одно время были "терки".  Я не помню, чтобы кто-то из моих знакомых вьетнамцев относил себя к последователям Чистой Земли или, скажем, школы Чук Лам.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А вот тут вообще что-то похожее на Ваджраяну - и тханки тибетские, и корона:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Вот ссылка на всю новость: http://www.eurowindowholding.biz/126...i-matxcova.htm
> 
> Я конечно перевёл как мог Гугл-переводчиком, но ничего не понял разумеется. Единственное понял что они все представляют организацию TWGHPG Việt Nam.


Тхить Минь Хиен из "ароматной пагоды", имхо, монах Тхиен. Ваджраяна в основном, как я знаю, в СРВ представлена тибетскими центрами и вряд ли Тхить Минь Хиен- "ваджраянец". Флажки и тханки похоже на тибетские, видно в Москве иные сыскать сложно. 
TWGHPG Việt Nam расшифровывается так:Trung ương Giáo hội Phật giáo Việt Nam (буквы W во вьетнамском алфавите нет, очевидно, опечатка или англоязычная аббревиатура) а это переводится как Центр Вьетнамской буддийской Сангхи.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2015), Эделизи (01.12.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

Пема, а во Вьетнаме есть женские монастыри?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Пема, а во Вьетнаме есть женские монастыри?


Монахини есть, буддийская монахиня на вьетнамском- ni cô (ни ко) или ni, так что если уважаемая Нико захочет стать монахиней, советую ей вьетнамскую традицию  :Smilie: 
Насчет монастырей не знаю, женских как-то не встречал, но раз есть монахини, то должны быть и женские монастыри.

----------

Максим& (01.12.2015), Эделизи (01.12.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Монахини есть, буддийская монахиня на вьетнамском- ni cô (ни ко) или ni, так что если уважаемая Нико захочет стать монахиней, советую ей вьетнамскую традицию 
> Насчет монастырей не знаю, женских как-то не встречал, но раз есть монахини, то должны быть и женские монастыри.


Спасибо большое. Если не затруднит, как будете с оказией во Вьетнаме, узнайте, пожалуйста, где есть женские монастыри. Можно будет съездить как нибудь )))

----------


## Нико

> Монахини есть, буддийская монахиня на вьетнамском- ni cô (ни ко) или ni, так что если уважаемая Нико захочет стать монахиней, советую ей вьетнамскую традицию 
> Насчет монастырей не знаю, женских как-то не встречал, но раз есть монахини, то должны быть и женские монастыри.


Ой, какое совпадение! :Smilie:  Я подумаю, но... смущает только необходимость ходить с бритой башкой. )))

----------

Пема Ванчук (01.12.2015), Эделизи (01.12.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Ой, какое совпадение! Я подумаю, но... смущает только необходимость ходить с бритой башкой. )))


Ну, во-первых, это красиво...

----------


## Нико

> Ну, во-первых, это красиво...


Если у вас форма черепа как у Шинед О'Коннор, то да.... Но и то лишь в юности она такая ходила). Потом благоразумие взяло верх. )

----------

Эделизи (01.12.2015)

----------

